# Looking to Move to Berlin



## Medinchen (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm a US citizen currently residing in Sarajevo. I've been here for nearly three years and looking to make a change. I studied political science and German and have an MA in human rights and now work as a journalist in Sarajevo. I am looking for NGO's or English-language magazines/newspapers in Germany, preferably Berlin. Can anyone offer me advice/suggestions on where to look?

Since I am not a EU citizen, I know that I can only be there a maximum of three months. So I don't think it would be a good idea to pack up and go to Berlin and try to find a job there.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Medinchen said:


> I'm a US citizen currently residing in Sarajevo. I've been here for nearly three years and looking to make a change. I studied political science and German and have an MA in human rights and now work as a journalist in Sarajevo. I am looking for NGO's or English-language magazines/newspapers in Germany, preferably Berlin. Can anyone offer me advice/suggestions on where to look?
> 
> Since I am not a EU citizen, I know that I can only be there a maximum of three months. So I don't think it would be a good idea to pack up and go to Berlin and try to find a job there.


You can try here for a start:

in Germany

otherwise check Tagesspiegel.de and Morgenpost.de every Sunday, monster.de and stepstone.de could also help.


----------

